# Kia, Lila - Tons of pictures from his afternoon :)



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

And couple more...
We had so much fun today


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That looks like fun Joe!! It looks like you had a blast...and I think your friends did too! 
You should've warned us it was PIC HEAVY!! lol...it's ok!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I know I posted a lot of photos, but we've been outside for a long time and were laughing our guts off, trying to catch Lila and Kia. 
So I wanted to post some photos to share a little bit of that fun with you guys 
It was four of us and we were one by one trying to outrun Lila, basically trying to make her tired. 
Eventually we've end up all exhausted sitting in the snow ...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are wonderful pictures...especially the jumping pictures!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great photos, Joe! One of your pups reminds me of Oakly! The person in red sure does have a flexible back!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Those are wonderful pictures...especially the jumping pictures!!!!!


Yeah, that's Lila and she can really jump to some crazy hights 
I have her at some pics, where I am sure her nose is 2 meters of the ground. She loves to jump


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

great , clear pictures of a fun day ..wish I had been there!


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Joe, those are great shots of a happy group of people and goldens! You have beautiful dogs. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joe, what a wonderful, fun afternoon you all had! That Lila sure can get air under her; is she sore later in the day?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Shame on you, Joe. Making them go out in public with those ears, LOL. Great shots. That jumping one is fantastic.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Amazing photos, Joe!! That Canon IS is a great camera, huh? I cannot believe how high that little girl can jump!! Do they have competitions for that, like the Dock Dogs competition? I love the pink tennis ball! And theres one of the two dogs with the ball between them where it looks like the ball is floating! Did you catch the shot mid bounce? I really love the close up of Kia with the ball in her mouth and her head sort of cut off at the top. It says "calendar" all over it!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Your dogs are beautiful and the pictures are great!!! I am so amazed at how high they jump!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow. Looks like a fun day. Although man do you guys have snow


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome........unreal how high she gets!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can tell you all had a wonderful day! How did you end up with mother and daughter, was Kia yours when she had a litter of puppies?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man that pupper knows how to jump!!!!!! Great pictures Joe look like it was a blast.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i had to show DH the height on those jumps!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow - looks like a fun time! Love the leap'in shot - wonderful photos!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everybody looks like they had a blast. You got some really nice closeups. Love the one with Lila wearing the hat.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love all of them but the jumping girl is just amazing, looks like you all had a great day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful pictures and makes me shiver so much just looking at them. We were outside in shorts in my convertible. Your girls are so pretty and that girl is a high jumper.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I always love to see pics of your your dogs. they look so happy, and you're always doing something fun with them.

And those jumps...I love those shots


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

WONDERFUL pictures Joe! (not pic heavy at all... got more??) I really want to come steal Kia from you, I love the red heads, especially with her whitening face. Give them both bunches of kisses from me okay?

angie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Finn's Fan said:


> Joe, what a wonderful, fun afternoon you all had! That Lila sure can get air under her; is she sore later in the day?


No, I never seen her soar. Lila is still to young, she turned 3 years old just couple days back, so she still has crazy lot of energy 



Sunny Delight said:


> Amazing photos, Joe!! That Canon IS is a great camera, huh? I cannot believe how high that little girl can jump!! Do they have competitions for that, like the Dock Dogs competition? I love the pink tennis ball! And theres one of the two dogs with the ball between them where it looks like the ball is floating! Did you catch the shot mid bounce? I really love the close up of Kia with the ball in her mouth and her head sort of cut off at the top. It says "calendar" all over it!!


Thanks, but this wasn't taken with my Canon, it was camera of my friend Slavo, and it's Nikon D80, which is much better camera to take the pictures with. 
Regarding competitions for jumping, ah man... I wish there was something like that, Lila would be definitely a good candidate, she loves to jump 
That shot where the ball looks like it's floating in mid air, that was a coincidence. I didn't even realize the ball is jumping when I took that shot.
And yeah, I think I used that close up of Lila (not Kia) and submit it to one of our competitions. That's a good suggestion :wave:



mylissyk said:


> I can tell you all had a wonderful day! How did you end up with mother and daughter, was Kia yours when she had a litter of puppies?


Kia having a litter was a main reason why me and my wife started this forum. That is a long story to write here though. But look for the first post of this forum for more details... :bowl:



woodysmama said:


> awesome........unreal how high she gets!


I am telling you, she just loves it , she can go out and jump and jump whole day long. Too bad I cannot somehow find a good use for that talent 



cubbysan said:


> Everybody looks like they had a blast. You got some really nice closeups. Love the one with Lila wearing the hat.


That hat was my wife's idea. She also made her to wear sunglasses, but the battery in our camera had died by that time 



ShadowsParents said:


> WONDERFUL pictures Joe! (not pic heavy at all... got more??) I really want to come steal Kia from you, I love the red heads, especially with her whitening face. Give them both bunches of kisses from me okay? angie


Thanks Angie, I will, I give them hugs and kisses every day 

---------------------
Thanks everyone for your comments. I'm very happy you like these photos.

Joe


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

From one keen photographer to a seemingly other one ) ... my compliments on the quality of your photographs! Not only on the images, but also on the beauty and obviously good health of your GRs. Great stuff!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe how would I find the very first post of the forum?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful time you had in the snow, great pictures of your gorgeous golden girls!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant set of pics there Joe, and Lila sure can jump, I think we've found Lord Tweedmouth's secret ingredient...... a touch of kangaroo.
love the very last pic of Kia and Lila together


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What great pictures! What a way to spend a lazy Easter Weekend. Happy dogs, good friends, and playing in the snow!! Your red girl reminds me of my beloved Sam. Love those reds with their coats on fire in the sun!!!

HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Joe how would I find the very first post of the forum?


Here it is. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=1

It also reminds me that we will soon celebrate 3 years of our existence.

Joe


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like humans and dogs alike had a great fun day. Beautiful action shots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's hard to believe it's ONLY been three years, there is so much going on and so many people on the board. This is a great place, thank you Joe for creating this forum and giving us all a place to come to talk about our Goldens.


----------

